# advice please



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi as some of you will already know my Bessie e425 has been returned to Swift for the second time it went away last week as now the middle part of my floor is now spongy round the edge was done last year and i thought that was the end of it Not So .Anyway i need some advice please Swift have since contacted me and told me they do not deal with the same floor covering people and that they will have to join it although they have said the join wont be seen there will be a difference in the colour they have offered me new internal carpets which is no good as we dont use them also they seem to be just patching in another piece of flooring and leaving me with the edges renewed and part of the front from the cab when my wife asked about renewing it all we were told it is to costly and we are also concerned if we decided to sell the m/h how can you sell with patched floor covering apparently we will notice it according Swift i tried to contact our dealer for advice also Swift but unfortunately they are now closed for holidays and i am at my wits end so any advice would be greatly appreciated please this is NOT a complaint about Swift in any way and would not like this to be hijacked by any anti swift negativity thanking you all in advance JAKS :lol:  :lol:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

As Swift are now on holiday, one would assume that they will not be working on your vehicle until they get back. I am certain that Swift will at least be monitoring this forum during their holiday so how about sending them a pm requesting a sample of the new flooring and a cutting of your old flooring that has been removed. You can then compare the samples and form a decision. You could also ascertain the cost of replacing the whole flooring and possibly decide whether it may be better to do that. Finally, the fact that you are getting the repair carried out at the factory should mean that your residual value will not be affected. If you can bear the difference in the flooring, can you put up with it until you decide to change?
Gerry


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Jaks,
I don't want you to have to worry about the repair. 

If you want I can call you tomorrow to discuss your repair with you, and hopefully try and reassure you if I can. 

If you can PM me your details and a contact number I will ring you tomorrow. 

Best Wishes,
Thanks
Andy


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

How's that for service 35 minutes for a reply from Andy. BRILLIANT
You would not get that from any other manufacturer.

Steve


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice one Andy - Merry Christmas


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

And that is exactly why we shall be changing back to a Swift as soon as they start building the new Sundance 630G.
Gerry


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

It's a pity they don't do a rear wheel drive model 8O 8O


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi Jaks,
> I don't want you to have to worry about the repair.
> 
> If you want I can call you tomorrow to discuss your repair with you, and hopefully try and reassure you if I can.
> ...


Hopefully the anti-Swift brigade will note Andy's reply. I came close to choosing a Swift rather than an Autotrail but was possibly a little put off by all the anti-Swift posts. Having now seen the excellent responses from Swift on this forum to the various posts and as well as realising the very large number of Swift M/H's out there, I wouldn't let the anti-Swift posts put me off next time.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

peribro said:


> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jaks,
> ...


Well said.I have had quite a few problems with my Swift Voyager,mainly component failure.These have now all been put right by Swift and I would not hesitate to buy another one when the time comes.Happy Christmas to all.


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*Swift*

Well folks got m/h back from Swift it has been at dealers for a few weeks waiting to have hab. check done rather than go back later .When i had a look in my m/h to see what had been done there was sealent where it was not needed and no sealant where it is needed i could not believe the state of the m/h there was adhesive on the shower door on the wardrobe door mirror the carpet covered plywood between the cab and hab area was not even fixed back down you could see the edge of the vynil that it was supposed to cover and the screws that had been put in were not holding it down they were into fresh air luckily for me the dealer spent at least an hour sorting out what someone at the factory had already been paid to do it is a real shame as Swift have kept me informed and in contact constantly and at the last hurdle someone has not even bothered to check the job it was that bad that if my dealer had done the job i would have refused to pay for it .When i returned home i contacted Swift and spoke with the repair complaints manager she was very apologetic and said the m/h should have been cleaned etc and she asked me for photographs but as the dealer had already fixed things there was no point the dealer was Knowepark up here in Scotland JAKS :roll:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I am a bit confused has it been at the dealers or the Swift factory ? I read it that you mean it has been at Swift but then you also said it has been at the dealers for a few weeks ?


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm also not too sure whether you are referring to Swift or Knowepark.

Our experiences with Knowepark have all been positive so far.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi JAks 

could you point us to any earlier posts relating to this by yourself so we can possibly merge them? Your title is not very helpful!!!


Mike

mods team


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

bognormike said:


> Hi JAks
> 
> could you point us to any earlier posts relating to this by yourself so we can possibly merge them? Your title is not very helpful!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Mike there is a topic here
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-759575-.html#759575

I guess there is probably another one too.

*Edit and here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-687208-.html#687208


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*Swift*

Sorry about the confusion m/h had been back at factory for second time to have another part of floor repaired it was then returned to Knowepark a few weeks ago and as they were busy i asked if i could leave m/h to have annual hab check done then went today to pick it up and it was Knowepark who sorted out Swifts mess hope that helps Jaks


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I've merged with the earlier thread now.


----------

